# Designing a logo for my band.



## ThrashnBash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm the bassist, and co-vocalist for a Melodic Death Metal band called Remorseless Winter. And, I'm trying to come up with logo ideas for the band.

The other vocalist in the band(also rhythm guitar) came up with this






I'm not sure if it's a pre-made font or not, but I was thinking about tweaking it a bit. Thinking about adding influences from a few of the styles we are into. 

I'm into black metal, death metal, prog metal, melodeath(obviously), thrash, and doom metal. The other 2 are into metalcore(mainly Killswitch Engage, August Burns Red, and As I Lay Dying), prog metal, melodeath, and groove metal. I want to combine those influences with the winter theme, without making it look overly black metal.

I'm thinking about putting Winter under Remorseless. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 23, 2013)

The *emorseless *inter letters could be bigger.
You're off to a good start.


----------



## ThrashnBash (Apr 23, 2013)

Did a some tweaking to it.





Still a little rough, though.


----------



## Randy (Apr 23, 2013)

Proportions look a little off, like a font stretched vertically. Better on the caps (R and W) but I'd personally flatten the rest of them a little.

I personally think there's more you can do with the logo as a whole but that's just personal taste. What you've got there will certainly work. The context you use it (backgrounds, color, etc.) will make a big difference if used carefully.


----------



## ThrashnBash (Apr 23, 2013)

I redid it, without stretching anything. It does looks a bit cleaner.


----------



## ThrashnBash (May 30, 2013)

I decided to totally redo the logo.

Here's the new one:





Drew it with pencil, than scanned it onto my PC. Then, used the image tracer, and live paint on Illustrator.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jun 3, 2013)

much better than the disney font. The 'R' and 'r's bug me a little, and overall there's some extra bulkyness that looks weird to me, like the right side of the 'm'. Most letters looks really cool though. It's quite black metal, don't you think? Haven't heard your music but chances are it's not too fitting.

still so so much better than using a ready-made font, chances of me listening to your music is at least 10x higher.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 2, 2013)

Your band logo reminds me of this game... and it's got the word winter too


----------



## vilk (Jul 2, 2013)

As a rule, the glow effect you have there always, always looks cheap and amateurish. To me at least. It would actually be a pretty good logo without it


----------



## SkyIllusion (Jul 3, 2013)

The newer logo is far better than the previous one, I really dig the two capital letters and how they fan out a bit. I would say the only change that I would make is to the final "R" in winter maybe fan it out a bit toward the bottom right to help balance the logo a bit.

Either way though, it's far better than the previous logo!


----------

